# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Βυθίστηκε το πλοίο RAFELIA 2 στην Ινδονησία

## Nautilia News

*Ferry βυθίστηκε στην Ινδονησία. 71 άτομα διασώθηκαν, άγνωστος ο αριθμός των αγνοουμένων (video)*

----------


## marioskef

Και κάποιες επιπλέον πληροφορίες... Αν όντως δεν πέθανε κανείς, τότε πραγματικά είχαν άγιο οι άνθρωποι...

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e6b_1457085898

----------

